# Looking for a reputable miniature poodle breeder in NY/NJ/CT/PA



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi everyone!
My family and I are would be first time poodle owners, looking into getting our first family dog. We live in Brooklyn, NY. 
Could you please recommend a good breeder in the area? Ideally, we would like to meet the puppies and mom in person prior to putting down a deposit.
We would like a boy puppy, and preferable apricot, silver or black though must importantly, we want a healthy dog.

Are any of you familiar with the breeders below? 
•	Barbara Burdick of Barclay Poodles
•	June Briewas of Juniper Poodles
•	Songbird Miniature Poodles/Nancy Palauskas

Are there any other honest breeders you would recommend? 

Lastly, what is the going rate for miniature poodle puppies?

Thanks very much! Really appreciate your feedback in advance. 

-Natalie (a mom of 2 human children and hoping to be a poodle mama soon)


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I have a 2 year old apricot min from Barbara Burdick. I had talked to her for many years, she owned the father of my first apricot mini. When it came time to find another apricot mini, Barbara was my first choice. I am on the west coast, so it was a bit of a gamble for me. Getting a puppy I had never met. Barbara sent me photos and videos, and we discussed which puppy would be the best for us. Everything turned out perfectly, Edie is exactly what I had hoped for. Great temperament, stunning good looks, and smart.
Recently I have a friend who wanted a carbon copy of my Edie. She communicated with Barbara, and flew out to pa to retrieve her baby. Again, the pup has been exactly what she wanted, sweet, pretty and a great temperament. She says the whole expense of flying back to get her was well worth it. So in my book you can't go wrong with Barbara! I'm not sure how to attach pics from my iPad, but it have tons if your interested!


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you so much, onlypoodles4me ! I was already in touch with Barbara, she does not have any puppies now but we are willing to wait! I would love to see some pics of Edie if you don't mind sharing. She sounds like a great dog.
Hope its not against the forum rules. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've heard Barbara Burdick has nice dogs. Apricot minis are hard to find. We got Callie from Cameopoodles three years ago but I don't think Pat Palmer is breeding any more. She raised many champions over the past 20 years, but her website is no longer on the net. Pat has a good reputation. Unless the price has gone up in the past few years, I believe the going rate for a good mini is around $1500.


----------

